# Pic Overload!!! Took my horse swimming:)



## Simba (Jan 6, 2009)

Sam in coming along sooooooo well with his going for swims








I have been teaching him that it is ok to go in the water
Today i took him over to them dam, and tried to get him to swim but all i could get was the water up to his tummy.
But that is really good considering that about 3 weeks ago he didn't even like going down the dam bank lol








anyway enough talk here are the pics:
















































Walking back to paddock
















Having a Roll
























And all dirty again, 









Hope you enjoy
Chloe


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awwww very nice. I love the dog!!!


----------



## Simba (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Simba (Jan 6, 2009)

Yay i got him to swim whooooohooooo


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations. There is an exileration unlike anything to swim with your horse. You are lucky that it is warm enough there to do that. If I tried, I would be a popsicle. LOL He looks like he is really having fun.


----------



## Simba (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks it was so much fun


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Everything we do with horses is dangerous. Swimming is no different, but most people know their horses and take the time to see how the horse will react before just jumping into something. Just keep working simba and you will be doing this in no time.


----------



## Simba (Jan 6, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Everything we do with horses is dangerous. Swimming is no different, but most people know their horses and take the time to see how the horse will react before just jumping into something. Just keep working simba and you will be doing this in no time.


 
Wow that looks sooooooo fun


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That was his first time too. I had never had him in water deeper than his knees until that day. After the first time the bottom dropped off, he kept wanting to go back out there. I think he loved it and that is the only way I can swim in a lake; I am terrified of water I can't see into. I guess having him there is kinda like my security blanket.  LOL


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

That is so cool! Toby you have jumped in he even trys to play in mud puddles. hope you had fun!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww! Very cute!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

that looks like fun. except i bet brushing sand off of him isn't too much fun though


----------



## Simba (Jan 6, 2009)

mlkarel2010 said:


> that looks like fun. except i bet brushing sand off of him isn't too much fun though


 that's true, had to brush it off it took foreva


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

and i thought mud was bad...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How cool! I can't wait to get mine to swim. Looks like you are off to a great start and will be in deeper water in no time.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

wow looks like alotta fun!


----------

